# MV ***berland new zealand shipping



## luckystar (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a photo of engine room crew,on the MV ***berland,going to NZ ,1997! Do regonise







your self?


----------



## Christopherj (Aug 18, 2020)

1997?


----------



## rogd (Jul 2, 2018)

Maybe about 1967!!


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Sitting on the rails- a definite NO NO in my day. 
Clearly ER department.

BW
J


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

C U M B E R L A N D arrived Kaohsiung Christ Day 1976 for breaking up.

Looks at least one with a bottle of wine. Must have been morning smoko!


----------



## Engine Serang 2 (Nov 24, 2020)

Three hardworking lads and a gob****e.

Gobsh1te.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Or like this g o b s h i t e . I guess spellchecker does not understand a 'stutter'!

Who is the 5th in the photo?


----------



## Engine Serang 2 (Nov 24, 2020)

Upon mature inspection there is another chap who sneaked in under the lifebelt.
Does "Dickhead" need a stutter?


----------



## Davo Davidson (Jan 6, 2017)

Engine Serang 2 said:


> Upon mature inspection there is another chap who sneaked in under the lifebelt.
> Does "Dickhead" need a stutter?


Fools and first trippers sit on rails


----------



## Engine Serang 2 (Nov 24, 2020)

Fools and first trippers sit on rails.

Generally wee hard men from Glasgow and Gateshead who know it all.


----------



## Brian57 (Jul 17, 2018)

luckystar said:


> I have a photo of engine room crew,on the MV ***berland,going to NZ ,1997! Do regonise
> View attachment 685703
> your self?


Don’t recognise any of them. I would say that they had been cleaning scavenger spaces or crankcase hammer testing. Both very messy jobs.


----------

